# What are the best nock pliers?



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I like the true-fire universal crimping tool the best. It squeezes the nock nice and round and removes nocks very well. They sell them at lancasters.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for the reply, exactly what I've been useing, 'till someone else needed them more than I did. Looking to get a new set, just wondering what was out there...


----------

